# Cash in on this...



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh I know it is very old but still tickles me !Sorry ladies... 

TO OUR VALUED CUSTOMERS: 
The Co-Operative Bank is very pleased to inform you that we are installing 
new "Drive-thru" cash point machines where our customers will be able to 
withdraw cash without leaving their vehicles.
To enable our customers to make full use of these new facilities, we have 
conducted Intensive behavioural studies to come up with appropriate 
procedures for their use.
Please read the procedures that apply to you and remember them for when you 
use our new machines for the first time. 
PROCEDURES FOR OUR MALE CUSTOMERS: 
1. Drive up to the cash machine. 
2. Wind down your car window. 
3. Insert card and enter PIN. 
4. Enter amount of cash required and withdraw. 
5. Retrieve card, cash and receipt. 
6. Wind up window. 
7. Drive off.

PROCEDURES FOR OUR FEMALE CUSTOMERS: 
1. Drive up to cash machine. 
2. Reverse back the required amount to align car window with cashmachine. 
3. Re-start the stalled engine. 
4. Wind down the window. 
5. Find handbag, remove all contents on to passenger seat to locate card
6. Turn the radio down. 
7. Attempt to insert card into machine. 
8. Open car door to allow easier access to cash machine due to its excessive distance from the car. 
9. Insert card. 
10. After "Invalid Card" is displayed - Remove Marks & Spencer Charge 
Card and insert correct Cash Point Card. 
11. Remove Cash Point Card. 
12. Re-insert Cash Point Card the right way up. 
13. Re-enter handbag to find diary with your PIN written on the inside back page. 
14. Enter PIN. 
15. Press "Cancel" and re-enter correct PIN.
16. Enter amount of cash required. 
17. Check make-up in rear view mirror. 
18. Retrieve cash and receipt. 
19. Empty handbag again to locate purse and place cash inside. 
20. Place receipt in back of chequebook. 
21. Re-check make-up. 
22. Drive forward 2 metres. 
23. Reverse back to cash machine. 
24. Retrieve card. 
25. Re-empty handbag, locate cardholder, and place card into the slot provided. 
26. Restart stalled engine and pull off. 
27. Drive for 2 to 3 miles. 
28. Release handbrake.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

oh yea....


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

..definately tickled me, nice one J ;D

23, 24 and 28 ;D so true, see it all the time ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I remember about 12 years ago, my "to be" sister in law, her boyfriend, me and the wife went for a longish trip in the sis-in-laws Fiesta. We got about 20 miles and we were ripping the piss of of her car because the 1.6 diesel engine was SOOO underpowered. It was at this stage that either me or her boyfriend said, you'd think the handbrake was still on......

click went the handbrake as she released it : : : ;D


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Sexist but accurate


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Phew that was a couple of years ago ...


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

How frustratingly true :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I never lie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> I never lie


Not true :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok then I did once


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Ok then I did once


Yes but it lasted for 15 years


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whoops then I did it again


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And again


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The rest is history


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Ok then I did once
> ...


But during that 15 years they were only white ones.


----------

